# Casting Club Poll



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Put your vote where your mouth is.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Orest , seeing as you may not have seen the Chuckcast proposal , They don't plan to be a casting club , they just what to be a sanctioning body which dictates to real casting clubs . Give me your fax number I will fax you a copy ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*You forgot an option Orest*

C. Neither, been toataly turned off by this negative display between both groups.

I fall into that catagory....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Cdog*

I did not forget. I want people who have been speaking their minds here, to show who they are siding with.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Orest , You should have received 11 pages , it details Chuck's proposal , their most recent offer , our constitution and bylaws .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok.

I will check in a minute, am on the phone right now.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have to agree with cdog!*

The non-stop squabbling like teenage girls has become very tiresome over the past two years. You people have done more to hurt your sport in one thread than all the years it took to build your club! Why don't you keep it to your own boards instead of dragging this one into it.  

Orest, you forgot another option.

*Option D: Dump the Distance Casting Forum, the damage is done, it's over!*....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

MAn...makes ya wonder....all this drama and politicin'....over what?.....castin a lil ole lead sinker?......


Castin clubs?  ....ya can have em...I'll just cast with friendson a an mty field


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

Deceit is in haste, but honesty can wait a fair leisure.

i ll wait for the resolution on this one .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*It seems we have forgotten*

this post.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5894&highlight=team+warrior


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I am with cdog, none of the above. Me hit the field alone as I have lately for practice, or hit the water.

Both sides seem to be slinging, but the average Joe here (well at least me) can't figure out which side is telling how much of the truth. My personal feel is that the truth lies somewhere between the two opposing views, and as with such a long thread, for me to still not know who is who, what is what, who needs a casting club? Nsearch has the idea down, head out with friends, but as stated, me go alone, mostly last minute thing and not a whole lot of people around this neck anyhow.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Yes and No*

I agree with Cdog about ignoring the ongoing quabble about which casting club has the authority. It is really up to these clubs to iron out and resolve the internal confusion. 

However, I take exception to Hat80's suggestion of doing away with Distance Casting Forum because I feel that it does make contributions: (1) Spinning vs conventional (2) Rod and reel selection (3) Improving casting distances, etc.

Some might say so what because one does not have to cast very far to catch fish, but once in a while, you do have to cast very far.

For example, what does racing cars contibute? Better and safer tires for the housewife.

And anyway, if you feel that strongly againt the distance casting forum, just don't go there and lets others have the freedom to do so.

And if I remember correctly, Hat80 has a Breakaway rod and brags about it which is a distance casting rod.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have to agree with greencart...i don't care where the answers come from...i have always been a slinger and was proud of my distance...but i also am willing to learn something new...leave a place where i can ask questions about distance...and personaly...i feel stupid throwing in a ball field...i fish under fishing conditions...just my 0.02 ...


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

I Think That Most Readers On This Board And Others Are Not Totally Aware Of All The Circumstances Surrounding The Differences In Sportcast Usa, Current And Former. To Open A Pole To Everyone Including The Non-informed Just Dosen't Seem Right To Me. Your Casting Board Is Really A Good Informative Board And I Visit It Often. There Is Alot Of Information To Be Had. 

You Can Read These Posts All Day Long And Think You Have An Idea Of Whats Going On In Sportcast, But, It All Comes Down To This, We Still Get Out And Cast In Tournements Together And Have A Great Time Doing It. All You Have To Do Is Come To One And See For Yourself. The Best Casters In The World Will Be In Chrisfeild In Sept. Turmoil Does Not Stop Us From Getting Together And Casting.

My View, Frank


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

demonfish said:


> I Think That Most Readers On This Board And Others Are Not Totally Aware Of All The Circumstances Surrounding The Differences In Sportcast Usa, Current And Former. To Open A Pole To Everyone Including The Non-informed Just Dosen't Seem Right To Me. Your Casting Board Is Really A Good Informative Board And I Visit It Often. There Is Alot Of Information To Be Had.
> 
> You Can Read These Posts All Day Long And Think You Have An Idea Of Whats Going On In Sportcast, But, It All Comes Down To This, We Still Get Out And Cast In Tournements Together And Have A Great Time Doing It. All You Have To Do Is Come To One And See For Yourself. The Best Casters In The World Will Be In Chrisfeild In Sept. Turmoil Does Not Stop Us From Getting Together And Casting.
> 
> My View, Frank



I agree Frank, I didn't really understand where the need for a poll came from. I'm not even a member of sportscast and have pretty much figgured out who stands where....  

As far as attending events, I might just do that, because politics aside I'm sure I could learn a ton. Its just getting past the nasty impression that this has left on me and alot of others I'm sure. :--|


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Frank is right on this one. They are a great bunch of guys. On tournament day it is about the freindships and the fun. It's not just about he casting. It is also about hanging with experience anglers. Take Conn for example. He will fish most people into tears. Most of us started casting to catch more fish. Don't believe everything that you read on the internet.

James


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

dog i sure would like to see you and some of the others i have met come to a tourny. also would like to see some old friends there also that were casting when i first joined sportcast several years ago, but who have drifted away because of all the crap that has happened in the last year and a half. i would really like to see all the old members at chrisfeild in sept, you too james. 
can''t we just cast.

frank


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

*C'mon Guys - Settle This!*

Howdy: I mostly lurk on the board but as one of the unwashed masses who dabbles in long casting and would like to do more, I find this squabble to be pretty distressing. 

I have met and like folks on both sides of this issue and can't understand why folks cannot come to agreement here. 

I took a casting clinic and hosted by Long Ranger, Black Beard, and Mark Edwards and really appreciated the time James took to coach folks. I only competed in two tournaments but Bob Sales, Blaine, Tommy Farmer, and Charlie Farmer went out of their way to make me feel at home. 

Maybe I am speaking only for myself but think this split is preventing folks from joining this sport. I am worried that if I practice cast with or attend a tournament hosted by one faction, that I will alienate the other.

Frankly, I am starting to think that maybe it would be best for the Sportscast name to be done away with all together and for folks to start a new club/organization for long distance casting. 

I hope folks in charge of both factions show some LEADERSHIP and resolve this matter. If anyone knows of an alternative to Sportscast, let me know. 

Tom

P.S. Please keep the distance forum.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Orest said:


> this post.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5894&highlight=team+warrior


Man that is too funny. 14 pages. So I'm dying to know --- who won?????


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nick*

They never held it.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*wow man wow.*

all that for nothing huh?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

It started out in fun but it got real serious and too technical so rules were never agreed upon. We just dropped it altogether.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Furball*

Furball made the best but simple suggestions - to do away with the duplicative club names and just start all over with a new club. It is the only way that I see.


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

Just one request when this is all resolved.

Please do NOT include the words "NEW JERSEY" in the name of the new casting club/organization.

As unbelievable as it may seem to Garden State Residents, "NEW JERSEY" is not a good marketing tool for attracting non-residents.

Hope y'all get over it and work this out. 

Guy F


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I recall about 5 months ago, Big Dave announced he was forming a casting organization. I think he announced it on the Breakaway board. I have not heard anything else beyond that initial announcement. 

Tom


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I will join*

Which ever team has the coolest jackets.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Orest said:


> Put your vote where your mouth is.


Okay - Even if it is a bogus poll with phony implications:

A vote for SCUSA (as you have presented it) is a vote for a non-entity.

A vote for Sportcast USA is a vote to be in a casting club.

This poll is just more of being part of a problem which was created by the individuals who were voted out as admin of SportcastUSA, instead of being part of the solution to move on in a mature and responsible way.

For the misinformed - THIS AIN'T A SQUABBLE BETWEEN TWO SIDES!!!! The old admin was voted out, and THEY are contesting the vote/election. To pass judgement on the current SportcastUSA admin who were voted in, and the current members, all of whom are moving forward with the events and fellowship of distance casting, is just plain LUDICROUS.

It's really too bad some of you have fallen into that trap of believing this is a squabble between two sides. The side voted out would have you believe that. The side voted in would just like to move on, and everyone is welcome.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

well put Will,
thanks
charlie


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*No offense intended*



BigWillJ said:


> It's really too bad some of you have fallen into that trap of believing this is a squabble between two sides. The side voted out would have you believe that. The side voted in would just like to move on, and everyone is welcome.


....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

this pole by OREST was not a bright idea but the previous post about sportcast really gave some people an idea of the events of the last year or so. i think things will eventually work them selves out but our casting events and upcoming elections will proceed as planned. i encourage all members and casters to become a part of the future and not a part of the past.

want to have fun and learn from the best,come to the worlds and join in.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*eeeeaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!*



fyremanjef said:


> I will join which ever team has the coolest jackets.


----------

